# s. cali quail needs a home



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

i went to a local la city shelter to pick up a pijie today and the staff asked me to take a little quail along with me too . . . so how could i say no?
this little bird was an owner surrender. they had ONE quail and decided it was too much work and didn't want it anymore (people . . .). anywhoo, it is the cutest little brown quail. it looks like an egg with feathers (plus a head and feet). just adorable. if there is anyone in s. cali who has a group of quail that this little bird could join that would be great. 
thanks,
f. weeble


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I can take it to Bart on my next trip. He has quail.

Terry


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

great!
thanks terry.


----------



## birdbrain123120 (Oct 28, 2008)

I know it's a little late but I can take him! I'm in PA though...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It IS too late! Almost a year .. this quail made it safely to my friend, Bart, and found a good home. Keep checking your local shelters .. you'll be surprised what you find!

Terry


----------



## birdbrain123120 (Oct 28, 2008)

oops I thought it said october 2008 lol


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

lmao! i searched up on google, "pigeons for sale in canada" and a few pigeon talk topics came up. I replied to one, the guy said "are you crazy man?" and hung up on me. I checked the forum topic again. It was dated 2004 lmao!


----------

